# First go at smoking cheeses



## maddmaks (Dec 13, 2016)

So i have just finished making my cold smoke generator and i am looking at smoking some cheeses, does the wood chips have to be soaked or are they better to be dry when i put the in the generator? i haven't done this this since i was just a child so i have forgotten a lot. cheers


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2016)

Keep the chips dry.

Al


----------

